# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  مقتطفات  ﻻهل القلوب النيره

## ابو همام

*قال الحسن البصرى رحمه الله 
"مامن  شخص يرى نعمة الله عليه فيقول الحمد لله الذى بنعمته تتم الصالحات  اﻻ اغتباه الله وزاده "
قال ابن عيينه رحمه الله 
" من صلى الصلوات الخمس  فقد شكر الله..  تعالى ومن دعاء  للوالدين  فى ادبار الصلوات  فقد شكر لهما "
قال اﻻمام ابن تيميه رحمه الله 
"من اعتاد  التسبيح  قبل نومه  اعطى نشاطا وقوة  فى قضاء حاجاته  وقوة عبادته "
قال على بن ابى طالب  رضى الله عنه 
"إن النعمة موصوله بالشكر  والشكر متعلق  بالمزيد  ولن ينقطع المزيد  من الله  حتى ينقطع الشكر من العبد "
قال تعالى .
{وماكان الله ليعذبهم وانت فيهم }
قال ابن القيم رحمه الله 
"لو دخلت محبة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  فى قلب عبده فان الله ﻻيعذب هذا القلب  ﻻ  فى الدنيا وﻻ فى  اﻻخرة "
اذا  وجدت ظلمه فى قلبك بعد معصية ارتكبتها فاعلم  إن  فى قلبك نورا  لوﻻه ماوجدت تلك الظلمه 
((ابن  الجوزى ))
ما الهم  الله عبدا  ان يستغفر  اﻻ وهو يريد  ان يغفر له  
((على بن  ابى طالب رضى الله عنه ))
كان الامام  احمد بن  حنبل رحمه الله " اذا  ابلغه  إن  احد الصحابه رزق ببنت  قال اخبروه  ان  اﻻنبياء اباء بنات "
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جزيت خيرا الحبيب ابو همام

*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*مشكووور الرائع أبو همام بارك الله فيك.
*

----------


## عز الدين

*جزاك الله كل خير
                        	*

----------

